# classified help........



## ING (Feb 22, 2011)

hi, i joined yesterday expecting id be able to view items and parts etc for sale,,,,why cant i access this???
Please help


----------



## Lowfoon (Sep 30, 2012)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=285892

I'm in the same boat... Hopefully almost there...


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi ING, When you have your TTOC membership number from Email, display banner by clicking link & follow instructions
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=158721

Once banner displayed click link below & post, Adminshould do the rest
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=257444

Hoggy.


----------



## ING (Feb 22, 2011)

Wont work....no banner


----------



## ING (Feb 22, 2011)

It works how do i check items for sale and stuff now then???


----------



## ING (Feb 22, 2011)

What does the W mean at the start of my number.....no others have it?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, It means you have paid £15 as a Web member so won't get the printed colour version ot the TTOC Magazine.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

ING said:


> What does the W mean at the start of my number.....no others have it?


There are 734 others that have it :wink:


----------



## ING (Feb 22, 2011)

Yea, nice one wallsend


----------

